# Mixed Race Babies: The surprise at the end!!



## OofaithoO

Hi all,

I've just recently plucked up the courage to post on this forum, but was inspired by another thread to create this one!

So someone was mentioning traits that might be passed on, such as freckles, eye colour or bent fingers! Well, I'm mixed race (Black American / Caucasian English) - Black dad with dark eyes and skin, mum is blond hair and blue eyes. 

I have light brown skin with dark brown eyes and corkscrew hair, my OH has very pale skin, a huge amount of freckles and blue eyes.

So I frequently wonder what our children would look like, and we together pick out kids with olive skin and curly hair, or blond hair and brown skin that could potentially be our kids! I don't think I'd ever really know until my baby was a toddler and growing hair, as I didn't get my little afro until I was 2!

So do any of you mixed race couples do this? I don't just mean black and white, it could be anything!!


----------



## anniepie

Hia!

I'm not in this situation myself, but I remember when I was young one of our neighbours was. She was black with gorgeous afro hair. He was white with blonde hair. They had the most gorgeous kids. Each time a baby was born, rather than asking it's sex, she'd ask what colour it was!!! I remember the little girl in particular- she had dark skin, though paler than her mum, with the most wonderful blonde hair with corkscrew curls...aboslutely delightful!!


----------



## starnicole

i am white and my husband is black, i always look at little african babies (esp if the mother is white) and wonder what our babies will look like. my husband is quite dark, so i'm thinking that they would just be a bit lighter than him. i really doubt they will have any of my attributes in terms of colour (hair, eye colour).


----------



## MummytoSummer

I'm not in your position as both my oh and I are white, but I do remember us both trying to imagine what our baby would look like. I have blond hair and blue eyes and my husband has olive skin dark hair and blue eyes. 

Summer now has light brown hair, big blue eyes like her dad, her dads gorgeous long thick eyelashes, my sticky out ears, my long fingers and my weird finger toes (toes that look more like fingers)! It's amazing to see her grow into a mini new version of us both.

From the sounds of it your baby would be sooo cute! 

X


----------



## MrsSCL

OofaithoO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just recently plucked up the courage to post on this forum, but was inspired by another thread to create this one!
> 
> So someone was mentioning traits that might be passed on, such as freckles, eye colour or bent fingers! Well, I'm mixed race (Black American / Caucasian English) - Black dad with dark eyes and skin, mum is blond hair and blue eyes.
> 
> I have light brown skin with dark brown eyes and corkscrew hair, my OH has very pale skin, a huge amount of freckles and blue eyes.
> 
> So I frequently wonder what our children would look like, and we together pick out kids with olive skin and curly hair, or blond hair and brown skin that could potentially be our kids! I don't think I'd ever really know until my baby was a toddler and growing hair, as I didn't get my little afro until I was 2!
> 
> So do any of you mixed race couples do this? I don't just mean black and white, it could be anything!!

We do this! i'm white, husband is Indian, and we always wonder what our babies will look like. I cant wait to find out! x


----------



## godsgift385

I am mixed (afro amer mother and mexi amer father) and my fiance is african american. Both my parent have dark eyes an hair so naturally my bro, sis and I have dark hair and eyes. But our skin tones are all different, my sis has fair skin, I am in between, and my brother is the darkest. 

Funny thing, my brother and his fiance whom is half black half white have two girls. One is really light skinned with green eyes (like her maternal grandmother) and the other is the splitting image of my brother, tan skin and all. Ppl don't even realize they are sisters. So I think its the luck of the gene pool, you just never really know til bub is here.


----------



## lu-is

I hadn't really thought about what skin colour/shade my children will be..
I'm extremely pale - like Vampiric white almost- and my husband is much more tanned/olive toned. Who will they take after?


----------



## diggory77

I watched a programme a while ago which was presented by an indian lady who's husband was white and blonde. They had a young beautiful daughter and her mother (who also had a science background) was investigating traits which mixed race children had passed on from their parents. It basically concluded that mixed race children were of a much higher genetic mix and so less likely to suffer from diseases which are more predominant in certain races and their genetic variables gave them higher advantages in terms of muscle composition/fat and other things!! quite interesting!
x


----------



## tinkalink

I saw that prog too! My partner is pakistani and I am white and I can't wait to see what our little ones will look like :o) I'm always looking at mixed race couples and their children when we're out hehe The children usually have beautiful olive skin, a bit mediterranean looking.

x


----------

